

Patch Adams: A smile is not enough for saving the world - jordigh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO1C1TnMsOo

======
aespinoza
I would be very interested in seeing how this video fares in HN. Not a very
common video for entrpreneurs, where getting money is the main focus.

~~~
jordigh
Looks like it didn't go anywhere. Oh well.

~~~
aespinoza
Yep it looks like that. It is sad, it is a good interview.

